# Frage zu KeePass



## ByeBye 242513 (14. Mai 2013)

Guten Tag,

ich habe auf einigen Webseiten verschiedene Logins (z. B. für die Server-Einwahl). In KeePass sind alle Zugangsdaten gespeichert, jedoch befüllt KeePass die Loginfehler meist mit dem falschen Zugang (statt user01 zb. user02) und ich muss manuell in KeePass den richtigen Benutzer auswählen. Gibt es dafür auch eine elegantere Methode?


----------



## Bratkartoffel (15. Mai 2013)

Hi,

wenn du den Firefox als Browser verwendest, dann kannst du das Plugin "KeeFox" nehmen, der hat eine intelligentere Auswahl der einzutragenen Daten. Ausserdem integriert er KeePass direkt in den Firefox und "ersetzt" den Standard Passwortmanager.

Vielleicht hilft dir das Addon weiter, bin sehr zufrieden damit.

Grüße,
BK


----------



## ByeBye 242513 (15. Mai 2013)

Ja, ich verwende Firefox + KeeFox. Und die Login-Felder werden automatisch ausgefüllt. Mir würde es reichen wenn ich in KeePass oder KeeFox einen Zugang priorisieren könnte. Das z. B. immer user01 statt user02 vorgeschlagen und ausgefüllt wird.

Gibt es diese Möglichkeit?


----------



## Bratkartoffel (15. Mai 2013)

Hi,

du kannst im KeePass die Priorität des Eintrags bestimmen, siehe Anhang.
Das entsprechende Feld heißt "Priority override".

Grüße,
BK


----------

